# pre marriage medical test



## Imaan1985 (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi everybody, 

Can someone please tell me how i can get the pre marriage medical test at a government hospital in dubai like al baraha hospital?

few questions:

- Do i need to show any kind of document like my pasport or bring official photos before i can get the medical? 
- Do i need to have someone with me like my dad or brother to do the test or can i do it by myself?
- Do they give a medical on friday's or saturday's or are they closed for non emergency cases?
- Do i have to make an appointment first by phone or can i just go there and wait for my turn?

thnx for ur help!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Expats do not need to take a medical test before marriage.


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Sorry to dig up old posts again, but the information provided on every forum and govt websites say you need to get this done. 

So it would be great if you could shed some more light on this this issue.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

desertdude said:


> Sorry to dig up old posts again, but the information provided on every forum and govt websites say you need to get this done.
> 
> So it would be great if you could shed some more light on this this issue.


As I said before, resident expats do not need to take a medical to get married in Dubai. I should know as I got married here...
-


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Well I appreciate that but one of my friends got married here begining of this year and both had to take the test, so what does that say ? And every online resource including the dubai court site also says the same.

So maybe a little more detailed answer would be appropriate other than I said so. Maybe you got married in a curch or emabassy, in that case I don't think they ask for it. 

But if your going to do it at the court ( just registering is different ) you will need it AFAIK.

Cheers


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

medical certificate to get married ? wow...another rip off. lol why am I not surprised


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Canuck_Sens said:


> medical certificate to get married ? wow...another rip off. lol why am I not surprised


My colleague is actually getting married tomorrow (still waiting for my invite, but I'll let him off this time!  ) and neither him nor his fiancee has had to take a medical test. I believe that this rule may be applicable for marriages performed according to Sharia Law.


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Interesting, where abouts are they getting married at the court or embassy/curch/temple. From what I understand people in non muslim marriages and doen outside the courts could be exempt


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

desertdude said:


> Well I appreciate that but one of my friends got married here begining of this year and both had to take the test, so what does that say ? And every online resource including the dubai court site also says the same.
> 
> So maybe a little more detailed answer would be appropriate other than I said so. Maybe you got married in a curch or emabassy, in that case I don't think they ask for it.
> 
> ...


Being impolite will get you nowhere, espcially when you've only been here five minutes. 

I have numerous friends who have married in Dubai and none of them have had to have medicals. It may be that those undertaking Sharia marriages are supposed to do this, but again no-one I know has had to. I can only assume it is aimed at people who practice consanguinious marriage or some such...

-


----------

